# Fallen Tree!!!!



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

There's a tree in my backgarden! Not a little thing - a damn great oak type tree. It must have got blown over from a few gardens down and its in MY GARDEN. I have no idea how it missed the fence and shed. It sort of bent over the top of the fence somehow. Lottie and I opened the back door and stood and stared like we were in a disaster movie. I don't know what to do now. Phone the council? 

Any ideas?

I've got an open wood fire but I'd need some kind of chain saw   .

Lottie's driving me  . She keeps wanting to go outside to have another look


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Hi Emma

Does the tree belong to a neighbour or the council   If its a neighbour then I would ask them what they are going to do about their tree in your garden.

If Council then give them a call and see what they are going to suggest.

x x x


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

This happened to us last year. Except it was our tree....and it ended up in the people at the back of the house's garden.

I would drop a note round their house, asking when they want to sort it out ("so that [you] can arrange to be in" )it is actually their responsibility to sort it but I can understand you want this done quickly! Also they would be responsible for the fence IME....We were very lucky in that another neighbour helped us chop it up and get rid and also helped us with the fence. Try the gently gently (but firm) approach that they need to sort.

Good luck.


----------

